# Knight Rider



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Im an hardcore fan, His car is AWESOME and all that stuff,It sucks that the new series is not like the old one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was considering making a KR thread.

Love it, both the old 4 seasons and the 2008 stuff. It's ashame they stopped the new series; I thought it was good, plus at the end of the season they'd gotten it more like the old one.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 17, 2010)

Liked the original series - Although thought it went a bit off-track during the 'KITT Convertable' series (not sure what series that was - but it was where KITT had an upgrade into a 'convertable' and it's super-super pursuit mode etc etc)

Never liked the 'special' followup films or the 'Team Knight Rider' spinoff - but the new series... Brilliant !! 
Really like the way they brought it 'up-to'date' with nano tech body armour & the SFX for Turbo jump etc. Also like the little 'references' of the old series that got snuck in

- I agree it's a shame it didn't continue as I would've really liked to know the History behind 'Micheals' past & why the Foundation had secrets about him (didn't like the new 'KARR' though)

Wasn't really 100% happy of the 'Morphing' though - didn't mind KITT morphing into different variations of the original shaped car (different body kit/spoiler added/colour etc) but into a 4-wheel off roader or Transit van !!!! - Hell why not convert into a jet powered Helicopter for F-k sake !!!

Still it was much better than the original 'morphing' of the spoiler & tail fins in the original series IMHO


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 17, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Wasn't really 100% happy of the 'Morphing' though - didn't mind KITT morphing into different variations of the original shaped car (different body kit/spoiler added/colour etc) but into a 4-wheel off roader or Transit van !!!! - Hell why not convert into a jet powered Helicopter for F-k sake !!!
> 
> Still it was much better than the original 'morphing' of the spoiler & tail fins in the original series IMHO


it was just a way to shove ford advertisements into it lol

but yeah shame it didnt continue
nbc was plugging more money into it then the show then it was giving back, only successful episode to them was the tv movie
I think there were unaired ep's / not released also
they were showing commercials for kitt vs this like transformer guy in a desert at night and doing a countdown


----------



## Whizz (Apr 17, 2010)

That 2008 show really sucks. In one episode, KITT uploads some of his  emergency data to an XBOX game server, from where some kid downloads it. Then this guy goes over to his place, the data from KITT appears as an in game object and as he gets the object he suddenly has the data. I mean... what the fuck... That does not make any sense. Dumbass writers.

Also mediocre acting if you ask me. Original is awesome though.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 17, 2010)

The original Kitt is rolling around in his grave at a junk yard some where I bet, and no one I know of irl likes this show lol. But I was a fan of the original one, I remember watching it alot when I was little and even had the toy of that car.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 18, 2010)

Im totaly argreeing, Knight Rider 2008 sucks, The first season to Season 4 was awesome, Talking about the 1982 version.

*Posts merged*

btw.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

OO, i thought this was about the new knight rider..
I like that one


----------



## comet77 (Apr 21, 2010)

All of the old season were great but the new 2008 was ok to me but not as good. As I am typing this I start to remember the two other shows. Street Hawk and Air Wolf... They were good too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 21, 2010)

comet77 said:
			
		

> All of the old season were great but the new 2008 was ok to me but not as good. As I am typing this I start to remember the two other shows. Street Hawk and Air Wolf... They were good too.


Air Wolf ... Yay
Street hawk ...  Nay

IIRC there was another sci-fi show I use to watch around the time of Knight Rider/Street Hawk etc.. but all I can remember was something about a Computer geek & a Computerised character who came to life & had a sidekick called 'cursor' (I think) that could create a Car that turned corners at right angles only


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> comet77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


automan?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that the one - just looked it up on Wikipedia, & while reading that it reminded me of 'Blue Thunder' - the Airwolf knock-off


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

I watched the original when I was a kid, but I did not watch the newer series, I heard it was bad.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

At school they all call me Hasselhoff, cos I look like him D:

Ontopic: I've been meaning to watch Knight Rider, but I never get to it because I'm always hangin' round the temp.


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 24, 2010)

I liked knight rider when I was a younger, i've still got a dvd-box of season one (the original).

I quiet liked the new one, but I can't help thinking that there are so many things that 'the hoff' would've done in some other way. And i hate the ford-advertising.


----------

